# YouTube Interviews with Bustamante & Pagulayan at World Pool Masters!



## AnitoKid (May 10, 2008)

For friends who may have missed these:

Here are a couple of YouTube Vids featuring
Francisco Django Bustamante & Alex Pagulayan
interviews at the World Pool Masters.

Much thanks for looking, everyone!


*Link is here, friends!*


----------

